
Open Source Startup Incubator in San Francisco - alexnewman
So I am starting an open source startup incubator in San Francisco. It's a pay what you can model, but we don't imagine desks going above 300$.<p>- Lots of Conference rooms
- Lots of light
- Lots of white Board
- Capability to test "at scale"
- Great Internet
- 24x7 access<p>Contact me @ posix4e at gmail
======
triplesec
This is one smart cookie, and a good egg too [insert your own food metaphor
here]. Given Alex's intellectual and human qualities I can't recommend this
highly enough!

------
mindcrime
Sounds pretty cool! Now we need somebody to do this here in the Research
Triangle Park area.

You might want to post some sort of contact info as well, so people will know
how to get in touch. Note that the email in your HN user profile is not
visible to the public, just to YC / HN staff.

------
unhush
Awesome idea! I'm interested.

~~~
alexnewman
Hit me up at the above email address

~~~
unhush
Haha, we've already gchatted about this.

